# wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?



## FeliXius (28. Juni 2007)

also unsre familie wollte übers wochenende nach holland in nen center park (het meerdal).

da steht bei informationen übers angeln nur:

Preise: Gratis

(http://www.centerparcs.de/DE/DE/parks/meerdal/aktivitaeten/sports_action ; dann auf aktivitäten klicken und dann auf angeln)

brauch ich dann den fispas oder wie der heisst? warscheinlich schon, oder? weil dann wärs ja nicht mehr ganz kostenlos...

FeliXius


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*

Doch, das Angeln ist kostenlos, genau so, als wenn Dir bei uns ein Teichbesitzer kostenlos einen Erlaubnisschein ausstellt. Einzig, Du musst die Voraussetzung dafür haben, sprich, einen "Angelschein" besitzen. Genau so dürfte das dort sein. Die Frage ist nur, ob Du einen kleinen oder einen großen Vispas brauchst. Das musst Du halt vor Ort erfragen.


----------



## jumon42 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*

Wenn der Centerparc einen eigenen See hat, dann braucht man auch keinen Vispas.

Wer in Deutschland an einen privaten Angelteich geht braucht auch keinen Bundesfischereischein.


----------



## Sicki67 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*

Hallo Felixius,

vor 2 Jahren war ich mit meiner Familie und Freunden im 
Center Park Huttenheugte nähe Emsland dort konnten wir ohne jede Art Erlaubnisschein am See angeln. Der See befand sich direkt hinter unserem Haus so das wir jeden Morgen und jeden Abend angeln konnten. Tagsüber kam dann die Familie zu ihrem Recht auf Unterhaltung. Wir haben sehr schöne große Rotaugen und Brassen gefangen. Beim Stippen hatte ich mehere Hechtangriffe auf die geangelten Fische. Viel Spass im Center Park.

Gruß Sicki


----------



## dirkbo (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*

Aber ist Deutschland mit den Niederlanden gleichzusetzen?
Ruf doch einfach mal im Center Parc an und frag nach ... die können dir ganz bestimmt eine Auskunft geben.


----------



## Janbr (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*

Hallo,




jumon42 schrieb:


> Wer in Deutschland an einen privaten Angelteich geht braucht auch keinen Bundesfischereischein.


 
Da irrst du leider. Die Fischereigesetze unterscheiden sich zwar je nach Land, aber z.B. in Bayern gilt:

*Art. 64*

(1) Wer den Fischfang gemäß Art. 1 Abs.1 Satz 1 ausübt, muß einen auf seinen Namen lautenden Fischereischein bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern, den Fischereiberechtigten und den Fischereipächtern zur Prüfung aushändigen.

Und dieser Paragraph gilt unabhängig davon wem das Fischereirecht gehört. Es heisst sogar der Pächter einer Fischereirechts muss einen Fischereischein besitzen.

Mit anderen Worten, du darfst mit der Angel ohne Fischereischein noch nicht mal in deiner Badewanne angeln. D.h. aber auch viele Betreiber von Forellenpuffs bewegen sich rechtlich auf sehr dünnem Eis.|bigeyes

Gruß

Jan


----------



## esox_105 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

... falsch, oben genannte Personen haben auf einem Privatgrundstück gar nichts zu melden.


----------



## jumon42 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hier hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn ich einen privaten Angelteich besitze, dann habe ich kein Fischereirecht gepachtet.
Pachten tue ich ein Recht in einem öffentlichen Gewässer.


----------



## jumon42 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*



dirkbo schrieb:


> Aber ist Deutschland mit den Niederlanden gleichzusetzen?
> Ruf doch einfach mal im Center Parc an und frag nach ... die können dir ganz bestimmt eine Auskunft geben.


 
Der Vispas ist ein Angelschein für alle öffentlichen Gewässer und berechtigt dich an allen öffentlichen Gewässern zu angeln. Es gibt dazu eine Liste mit den Angelgewässern für die der Vispas gilt. www.vispas.nl
Für private oder Vereinsgewässer gilt der Vispas nicht. Es gibt auch hier eine Liste mit Gewässern wo man ausdrücklich nicht mit dem Vispas angeln darf.
Wenn jemand also ein privates Gewässer hat, dann kann er bestimmen wer dort angeln darf und wer nicht und ob es was kostet oder nicht.
Wenn der Centerparc das Angeln für seine Gäste umsonst anbietet dann ist das korrekt.


----------



## FeliXius (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*

ok, dann wandern die angeln ins gepäck und ich hoffe ich komme mit ein paar fangmeldungen zurück^^

danke nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------



## antonio (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Hier hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn ich einen privaten Angelteich besitze, dann habe ich kein Fischereirecht gepachtet.
> Pachten tue ich ein Recht in einem öffentlichen Gewässer.



falsch du kannst ein fischereirecht auch in einem privaten gewässer pachten.desweiteren kannst du auch ein fischereirecht besitzen.
wenn du ein privats gewässer besitzt brauchst du in der regel in dt auch nen fischereischein um zu angeln.
ist aber wie gesagt in jedem bundesland anders geregelt.
der fischereischei ist voraussetzung um überhaupt angeln zu dürfen.die erlaubnisscheine oder das fischereirecht geben nur die berechtigung für die verschiedenen gewässer,also brauch ich in dt meist den fischerei schein und den erlaubnischein(tages wochen jahreskarte).ohne erlaubnisschein gehts nur wenn ich selbst fischereirechtsinhaber bin.

gruß antonio


----------



## Janbr (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Hier hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn ich einen privaten Angelteich besitze, dann habe ich kein Fischereirecht gepachtet.
> Pachten tue ich ein Recht in einem öffentlichen Gewässer.


 
Ich habe mich vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich wollte damit nur sagen das du noch nicht einmal ein Fischereirecht pachten kannst ohne einen Angelschein zu besitzen. Als Besitzer des Gewässers bist du häufig auch Eigentümer des Fischereirechts.

Fakt ist nach bayrischem Fischereirecht ist zur Angelfischerei nur berechtigt wer einen gültigen Angelschein besitzt. Diese Gestz gilt im gesamt Gebiet des Bundeslandes Bayern, also auch auf privaten Grundstücken (oder deiner Badewanne |supergri)

Dazu gilt z.B. in Schleswig Holstein:

1. Fischen ohne Fischereischein
Das Fischen ohne Fischereischein stellt "nur" eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach den jeweiligen landesrechtlichen Fischereigesetzen dar, ist also noch KEINE Fischwilderei. Allerdings können auch Ordnungswidrigkeiten (für Laien: das sind sozusagen die "kleinen Geschwister der Straftaten") ganz schön teuer werden. In Schleswig-Holstein z. B. kann für das Fischen ohne Fischereischein eine Geldbuße von bis zu 25.000 Euro verhängt werden, außerdem können die verwendeten Angelgeräte eingezogen werden (§ 46 LFischG S-H).


esox_105:" ... falsch, oben genannte Personen haben auf einem Privatgrundstück gar nichts zu melden."

Das ist so auch nicht ganz richtig. Ein Polizeibeamter darf bei Gefahr im Verzugauch dein privates Grundstück betreten. In diesem Falle (Angeln ohne Angelschein) begehst du eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und verstösst gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt -> d.h. es ist davon auszugehen, dass Gefahr in Verzug ist. Ergo wird der Polizeibeamte dein Grundstück betreten. 

Zu diesem Thema gibt es aber auch hier im Board schon zahllose Beiträge. Also einfach mal suchen.

Gruß

Jan
*Heute* 07:02


----------



## HOX (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*

Hallo, 
ich war früher öfters in den niederländischen CP´s im Familienurlaub.
Das ganze war dort so geregelt, dass man sich an der Rezeption eine Erlaubniskarte gekauft hat und damit loslegen durfte.
Von einem Angelschein, einer Prüfung oder ähnlichem wollte da nie jmd. was wissen.
Zudem haben mein Bruder und unsere Bungalow-Nachbarn immer ohne diese Karte gefischt und wurden auch nie vom Personal des Parks beim Fischen angesprochen...ich auch nicht...schade ums Geld|rolleyes.
Also alles in allem ist das Angeln in den Cp´s äußerst unkompliziert und die Angelkarten gibt es wohl auch nur um den Besatz/ die Hege der Gewässer zu finanzieren...
In diesem Sinne.
Lg und TL
HOX


----------



## jumon42 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*



HOX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war früher öfters in den niederländischen CP´s im Familienurlaub.
> Das ganze war dort so geregelt, dass man sich an der Rezeption eine Erlaubniskarte gekauft hat und damit loslegen durfte.
> Von einem Angelschein, einer Prüfung oder ähnlichem wollte da nie jmd. was wissen.
> ...


 
Das ist in den Niederlanden auch heute noch so. Jeder kann den Vispas erwerben. Es muss keine Prüfung oder sonst irgend etwas vorgelegt werden.


----------



## jumon42 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> falsch du kannst ein fischereirecht auch in einem privaten gewässer pachten.desweiteren kannst du auch ein fischereirecht besitzen.
> wenn du ein privats gewässer besitzt brauchst du in der regel in dt auch nen fischereischein um zu angeln.
> ist aber wie gesagt in jedem bundesland anders geregelt.
> der fischereischei ist voraussetzung um überhaupt angeln zu dürfen.die erlaubnisscheine oder das fischereirecht geben nur die berechtigung für die verschiedenen gewässer,also brauch ich in dt meist den fischerei schein und den erlaubnischein(tages wochen jahreskarte).ohne erlaubnisschein gehts nur wenn ich selbst fischereirechtsinhaber bin.
> ...


 
Wenn das tatsächlich so wäre, dann dürfte es ja keine Forellenteiche oder Angelteiche geben. 
Denn gerade dort angeln sehr viele, die den Bundesfischereischein nicht besitzen. Diesen kann man ja nur bekommen wenn man die Sportfischerprüfung nachweißt.
In öffentlichen Gewässern erhalt man Angelscheine nur bei Nachweis des Bundesfischereischeins. Es gibt natürlich auch öffentliche Gewässer, wo eine Privatperson das Fischereirecht erworben hat. Hier gilt dsa gleiche Recht wie bei öffentlichen Gewässern.
Private Gewässer sind Seen die auf eigenem Grund liegen.
Genauso kann ich auf eigenem Grund ohne Führerschein Auto fahren.


----------



## bennie (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Wer in Deutschland an einen privaten Angelteich geht braucht auch keinen Bundesfischereischein.



ouch!


----------



## Janbr (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich so wäre, dann dürfte es ja keine Forellenteiche oder Angelteiche geben.
> Denn gerade dort angeln sehr viele, die den Bundesfischereischein nicht besitzen. Private Gewässer sind Seen die auf eigenem Grund liegen.
> Genauso kann ich auf eigenem Grund ohne Führerschein Auto fahren.


 
Und genau das ist ein Irrglaube. Das Fischereigsetz (zumindest in Bayern) läßt daran keinen Zweifel. Art. 64 sagt : Wer den Fischfang gemäß Art. 1 Abs.1 Satz 1 ausübt muss im Besitz eines auf seinen Namen lautenden Angelscheins sein.

Es steht da nicht über die Besitzverhältnisse bzw. die Zugängigkeit des Gewässers, sondern es steht da eindeutig Jeder der den Fischfang ausüben will.

Nicht zuletzt das ist der Grund warum es in manchen Bundesländern schlichtweg keine Forellenseen für Jedermann gibt, da die Gesetzte in diesen Bundesländern sehr strickt ausgelegt werden. Wenn du das nächste mal am Forellensee bist frag den Pächter mal unter vier Augen zu diesem Thema (natürlich nur wenn du im Besitz eines Angelscheins bist |supergri)

Gruß

Jan


----------



## andreasgrimm (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*

hi.

ich lebe seit 2 jahren in holland und habe den großen vispas.

damit kann ich sogar in deutschland angeln.ich muß mir nur ne tageskarte oder so kaufen und dann gehts ab. das letzte mal hatte uns die politei kontrolliert und sie hatten nix zu beanstanden.

das selbe in holland. wer den vispas für 36€ kauft darf so ziehmlich alles. recht simpel und ich finds gut.

und im centerparcs brauchst du kein vispas oder angelkarte poder sowas   weil da kommt keine polizei vorbei und es juckt einfach niemand.

wenn de nen vispas hast ist gut wenn nicht auch gut.spart man halt.

also für die die in deutschland wohnen und sich den teuren angelschein nicht leisten können  sollten sich den vispas kaufen und damit in deutschland angeln. überall.auch in bayern.


gruß andreas


----------



## AK_894 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*

@ andreasgrimm

Das mit den 36€ für den VISpas stimmt nicht! Aber wen du doch schon seit zwei Jahren in Holland lebst, müsstest du das eigentlich wissen, das der Große VISpas nur 29,95€ kostet, und der kleine 9,95€  im Jahr aber egal wollte ich nur mal erwähnen.


----------



## Leif (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... falsch, oben genannte Personen haben auf einem Privatgrundstück gar nichts zu melden.



Hallo,

da irrst du dich leider.
Im grunde zeigt der Bundesfischereischein nur aus, das du aufgeklärt bist waidmänisch zu handeln. Sprich, du hast di Lizens auch ein Wirbeltier (in dem fall fisch) zu töten.
Nur weil du nen eigenen Garten oder Wald hast, heißt das nicht, das du dort jagen darfst. Selbst wenn du einen Waffenschein oder Jagdschein hättest.
Streng genommen, dürfte man selbst auch nicht schlachten.


Gruß leif


----------



## Fotomanni (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Private Gewässer sind Seen die auf eigenem Grund liegen.


Zumindest in Hessen ist das nicht richtig. Dazu ein Auszug aus dem hesischen Fischereigesetz:

*§ 1* 
*Sachlicher Geltungsbereich*​ Dieses Gesetz regelt die Fischerei und Fischhaltung in 
 1. allen ständig oder zeitweilig oberirdisch fließenden oder stehenden Gewässern; 
 2. allen künstlich angelegten und ablaßbaren sowie während der Bespannung gegen den Wechsel der Fische ständig abgesperrten Fischteichen und Fischbehältern, unbeschadet der Tatsache, ob sie mit einem natürlichen Gewässer in Verbindung stehen. 

Das sind praktisch alle Gewässer. Auch im Forellenpuff wird ein Fischereischein benötigt. Die Betreiber scheren sich halt wenig um das Gesetz sind aber dran wenn wirklich mal kontrolliert wird. 



> Genauso kann ich auf eigenem Grund ohne Führerschein Auto fahren.


Auch das ist nur mit gewissen Einschränkungen richtig. Es muß der Öffentlichkeit nicht zugängliches Gelände sein egal wer der Eigentümer ist.


----------



## FeliXius (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*

soo, wollt jetzt nochmal kurz rückmeldung geben, konnte einen schönen schuppi von 75cm fangen (mein erster:vik
http://img504.*ih.us/img504/3763/img4348dy4.jpg

da wir leider keine waage hatten, wollte ich jetzt wissen auf wieviel kg ihr den denn ungefähr schätzt?


----------



## jumon42 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: wichtig-center park kostenlos angeln?*

Mein Schuppenkarpfen im Juni hatte bei 77cm ein Gewicht von 13 Pfd.
Ein Bild findest du auf meiner Homepage


----------

